# how long does manzanita leech tannins?



## caykuu (Jul 30, 2011)

I have about 20 branches of manzanita branches all around 2 feet long. It's been soaking outside for 3 weeks, and still leeching tannins like crazy. :s The water turns a dark tea color every 4 days still. 

They've all already sunk though-- they sunk by the third day I began soaking, which was cool. But the leeching is taking so long, and my patience is running out (as is my summer break...).

How long do you estimate the leeching will last for these size branches? 
I can't have carbon in the aquarium to soak up the tannins, because I have a ton of plants LOL.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Apr 27, 2006)

Id say about a month or two. Just put them into the tank and the color will eventually go away with the periodic water changes. It wont hurt anything in the tank.


----------



## caykuu (Jul 30, 2011)

My tank is sitting in full sun every day. The water gets to around 90 degrees for many hours. Is this harmful to the wood? Will it decompose? Does it make tannins leech faster?


----------



## dubvstudent (Jan 10, 2009)

To my knowledge, would cannot rot/decompose if it is fully submerged. I have no clue how temp would effect leaching though. 

I bought some manzi about 4 months ago and it is still leaching tannins a little bit. I am dealing with thinker - stump like pieces though. I don't feel they hurt anything though. Just put them in the tank. Over time, with enough water changes, they will dissipate.


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

caykuu said:


> My tank is sitting in full sun every day. The water gets to around 90 degrees for many hours. Is this harmful to the wood? Will it decompose? Does it make tannins leech faster?


Ok, As for that question, yes warmer water will leech the tannins much faster. Most people in fact just boil the wood for a day or 2 and it gets the tannins right out. I have a mopani log thats been leaching for 3 years. Yeah seriously. Tannans have no effect on anything in the tank accept the fact that the water can get tea colored without regular water changes. Carbon in your filter also helps but if your dosing ferts then it will remove them as well. So my suggestion would be, if the branches are small enough to boil then I would do it because it will really help it along.

Sorry, just noticed you said they were 2 feet long, stick one end in and boil it and then the other lol. Also sun wont hurt the branches so dont worry about that. good luck


----------



## caykuu (Jul 30, 2011)

Whew, thanks for the answers guys. I was beginning to think my $50 would just rot away. Thank you!


----------

